# New to me Hydraulic Pipe Fusion Unit



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

We have been renting a Mcelroy 26 unit for doing our 6" fusion, we bought another unit that worked ok but was it's max and I didn't like it but the supply house where we buy our pipe rents units but recently even with a reservation they kept not having one for us because big contractors would keep them for a month our two (and write the rental off) Anyway been looking for a couple years for a unit to buy and got lucky on ebay! Won the auction, contacted the seller and drove 800 miles to pick it up! This unit is a Mcelroy 28 capable of 8"


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice acquisition! :thumbup:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Our fitters are doing a lot of HDPE at the nukes lately. Mostly for service water and forced main sewers. Our shop had to write the procedure, then give it to the utility to basically copy and call it their procedure, before we could start burning joints. Our fitters bought so much pipe and fittings, the supply house loaned us their machine, it is self propelled, on crawler tracks. Every joint was recorded by a laptop and sent as a file to an engineer, who signed off on it before they did the nest one.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Nice rig.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

422 plumber said:


> Our fitters are doing a lot of HDPE at the nukes lately. Mostly for service water and forced main sewers. Our shop had to write the procedure, then give it to the utility to basically copy and call it their procedure, before we could start burning joints. Our fitters bought so much pipe and fittings, the supply house loaned us their machine, it is self propelled, on crawler tracks. Every joint was recorded by a laptop and sent as a file to an engineer, who signed off on it before they did the nest one.


Yea a data logger to record the joints, I can only hope we get a job that will pay for a data logger. All the pipe joining equipment cost bucks!


----------

